# windows ce on a net browser 3000



## fran101 (Apr 1, 2007)

I have a disgo net browser 3000 running windows ce but was wondering if it's poss to get it to run a usb internet dongle.....it doesn't seem to be loaded with any of the usb drivers as it will not even recognise a standard usb pen drive......any advice / help would be greatfully appreciated


----------



## hulkinator (May 4, 2009)

http://www.expansys.com/d.aspx?i=189064

"Not suitable for use with Broadband dongles"

Sorry...

Windows CE is not a trimmed-down version of 98 or NT or XP or anything like that- it is a wholly unique OS. Because of that, it can't use drivers designed for those OS.

One reviewer did report success with one type of mobile broadband card:
http://www.play.com/PC/PCs/4-/10823...-2GB-7-Windows-CE-Netbook/ProductReviews.html
but that is the only such success story I've seen.

You might be able to get it to work, but even a netbook with XP will probably end up being less frustrating.


----------

